# sneeze or snuffle



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had my hedgie for about 2 weeks now and notice that when I wake her up she seems to lick a lot and either sneeze or just snort. I'm not sure which one. Is this normal? She is eating and drinking just fine and she ran in her wheel last night (just put it in her cage last night). She doesn't do this all the time but she does do it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If she only does it when she first wakes up, it's probably nothing to worry about. If it continues the whole time she is awake, then it could be the beginnings of a respiratory infection.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Sometimes when she is walking around she'll do it but when I have her in my lap in the evening she never does it. She certainly doesn't do it all the time. After she's been up and running around for a bit she seems to stop.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Mine sneezes here and there upon waking. It's so normal, i would worry if she didn't.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What kinda bedding and litter do you use for the cage? I ask because both my hedgies were on shavings before I got them and I noticed they did sneeze a little at first. I already had their homes set up with fleece so it stopped as soon as they got here and into their new set ups. I just thought to bring it up in case it was the bedding causing it.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Mine has been on fleece from day 1 at my house -- she was on aspen at the breeder's. She sneezes once, then again and she is ready to go!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

mcwojo said:


> Sometimes when she is walking around she'll do it but when I have her in my lap in the evening she never does it. She certainly doesn't do it all the time. After she's been up and running around for a bit she seems to stop.


It's probably her normal. If the sneezing starts to increase in frequency or a runny nose, then it could be more than normal.

Of our gang, I have ones who sneeze upon waking and those that don't. When I hear sneezes from someone who normally doesn't sneeze, I start keeping track.


----------

